# Salzkammergut Trophy (2013)



## Suprarenin (27. Dezember 2012)

Guten Tag,

Es ist wieder einmal Winter und damit die Geburtsstunde von bekloppten Ideen. Ich spiele komischerweise mit dem Gedanken im nächsten Jahr die Salzkammergut Trophy (Strecke A) zu fahren. 
Wie ist im Allgemeinen die Strecke im Vergleich zum Grand Raid? Sind ja doch ein paar Kilometer und Höhenmeter mehr :-/. 
Sind die Abfahrten genauso ruppig? Hatte in Sachen Ermüdung der Hände doch so meine Probleme mit dem Hardtail.
Und sind die Zeitlimits ähnlich "hart" wie beim Grand Raid (hatte beim letzten Limit lediglich knapp unter einer Stunde Vorsprung)?

Hab mächtig Respekt vor der Strecke. Bin zwar wie gesagt bereits die Cristalp und Transalp gefahren, aber ordne das hier dann doch noch eine Nummer größer ein.

Nach der Cristalp hab ich mir zwar geschworen so einen Mist nicht noch einmal zu machen, aber irgendwie vergisst man den Schmerz und die "guten" Vorsätze so schnell 

sportliche Grüße


----------



## Peter88 (27. Dezember 2012)

HI

vom fahrtechnischen anspruch ist die Salzkammergut trophy nicht sehr hoch. In der ersten streckenhälfte finden sich einige trails. Die aber mit normaler vorsicht gut fahrbar sind. auf der 2ten streckenhälfte gibt es soweit ich mich erinnern kann keine trials.

jedoch musste ich 4-mal vom rad
einmal bergauf, 3-mal bergab


Zum Zeitlimit kann ich dir leider nix sagen.
Gruß
Peter
Ps tu es!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ctwitt (27. Dezember 2012)

Hi,

ist technisch nicht schwer. Aber eine Herausforderung für die Kraftausdauer. Da gibt rs zwar nicht so eine üble Tragepassage, aber nach ca. 150 km eine sehr lange und steile Rampe. Die zieht Dir den Saft aus den Knochen. Als ich letztes mal dort war sind Fahrer bis in den spaten Abend noch rein gekommen. Also die Zeitlomits sind zu machen. Ausserdem ist das eine der best organisierten Radveranstaltungen die ich kenne.


----------



## Tobi-161 (28. Dezember 2012)

ich hab mich total über den Salzberg gefreut, weils gepisst hat, kalt war und es mich dadurch nicht fror 
aber danach bin ich total eingegangen. Ich denke ich muss auch wieder ran. Man muss es sich nur gut einteilen und futtern nicht vergessen... klappt schon!


----------



## Maracuja10 (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich werde im nächsten Jahr auch an der A-Strecke teilnehmen und bin schon gespannt was mich erwartet 

Vorher ordentlich Langstreckenrennen fahren, lange bzw. sehr lange Trainingsfahrten und dann klappt das hoffentlich unter 13 Std. Am liebsten wär mir ja ein Ergebnis so um die 12:30 Std. Aber dazu brauch man dann auch Glück, ne gute Tagesform und keine Pannen


----------



## Berrrnd (29. Dezember 2012)

wenn man bedenkt, dass der 1. herren dieses jahr 11h43min unterwegs war, dann sind 12h30min schon sehr ambitioniert.


----------



## Suprarenin (29. Dezember 2012)

k_star schrieb:


> wenn man bedenkt, dass der 1. herren dieses jahr 11h43min unterwegs war, dann sind 12h30min schon sehr ambitioniert.



Finde ich aber auch :-D. Ich wäre ja schon froh das Ziel zu erreichen.  

Fange dann mal langsam mit dem Training an. Nehme vlt. die Bike FourPeaks zur Vorbereitung mit. Liegt vom Termin her ja geradezu perfekt...

Bei dem Rennen sollte ich an der Strecke aber schon Leute haben die mit Ersatzkleidung auftrumpfen können oder? Morgens ist es ja sicherlich eiskalt und mittags muss man auch auf alles vorbereitet sein :-/.


----------



## Maracuja10 (29. Dezember 2012)

Wär auch nur nen Wunschziel 

13 Stunden wären aber schon cool.


----------



## GrazerTourer (29. Dezember 2012)

Ich hab die A heuer gemacht. Hier kannst du ein bisserl was drüber nachlesen:
http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?160952-Hilfe-ich-hab-mich-f%FCr-die-A-Strecke-angemeldet
Ließ dir einfach meine Beiträge durch, dann hast du einen guten Überblick über das, was mich erwartet hat und wie meine Vorbereitung war. 

Ich bin kein wirklich Marsthonfahrer, sondern machen einfach nur gerne Berg touren (www.trickytrails.com). Meine Vorbereitung hat gereicht, um die Strecke heuer (keine Hitze, dafür 8h teils sehr starker Dauerregen). In 13h30min zu schaffen. Die Abfahrten waren mMn leicht, aber bei Nässe durchaus zum Aufpassen.


----------



## Suprarenin (29. Dezember 2012)

GrazerTourer schrieb:


> Ich hab die A heuer gemacht. Hier kannst du ein bisserl was drüber nachlesen:
> http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?160952-Hilfe-ich-hab-mich-f%FCr-die-A-Strecke-angemeldet




Danke. Habe deinen Bericht bereits verschlungen.


----------



## Tobi-161 (30. Dezember 2012)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> ...
> Bei dem Rennen sollte ich an der Strecke aber schon Leute haben die mit Ersatzkleidung auftrumpfen können oder? Morgens ist es ja sicherlich eiskalt und mittags muss man auch auf alles vorbereitet sein :-/.



Darüber hätte ich mich wahnsinnig gefreut. Ich hab an der Verpflegung nach dem Salzberg gottseidank einen Poncho bekommen. War zwar viel zu groß und hat sich aufgebläht, aber ein bissl was hats gebracht 
Passiert mir nicht nochmal...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (1. Januar 2013)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Finde ich aber auch :-D. Ich wäre ja schon froh das Ziel zu erreichen.
> 
> Fange dann mal langsam mit dem Training an. Nehme vlt. die Bike FourPeaks zur Vorbereitung mit. Liegt vom Termin her ja geradezu perfekt...
> 
> Bei dem Rennen sollte ich an der Strecke aber schon Leute haben die mit Ersatzkleidung auftrumpfen können oder? Morgens ist es ja sicherlich eiskalt und mittags muss man auch auf alles vorbereitet sein :-/.



Ja ohne regenkleidung im Gepäck oder an der Strecke geht es gar nicht.
Da ich letztes Jahr auch keine Begleitung dabei hatte habe ich mir an einer  Brücke/Tunnel nahe goisern regenkleidung und Verpflegung bereit gelegt.


----------



## powderJO (2. Januar 2013)

auch ich finde, das man bad goisern auf jedem fall mindestens einmal erlebt haben muss. ist schon ein perfekter event - auch wenn es für mich selbst 2012 eher bescheiden lief:

http://u3hohemark-mtbteam.blogspot.de/search/label/Rennberichte


----------



## rener (29. Januar 2013)

die treppenpassage im video bei you tube sieht ein bisschen tricki aus,oder?


----------



## mod31 (29. Januar 2013)

rener schrieb:


> die treppenpassage im video bei you tube sieht ein bisschen tricki aus,oder?



Die passierst du im Rennen zweimal. Beim ersten mal bin ich gelaufen, beim zweiten gefahren...und wenn ich die fahren kann, kann das jeder halbwegs talentierte MTBler


----------



## hartl7676 (29. Januar 2013)

Die Treppen sind ganz einfach zu fahren gibt bei weiden schwierigere abfahrten in goisern


----------



## mod31 (29. Januar 2013)

hartl7676 schrieb:


> Die Treppen sind ganz einfach zu fahren gibt bei weiden schwierigere abfahrten in goisern



das stimmt, die für mich schwierigste passierte ich gegen 13Uhr zu Beginn des Regens...aber keine Ahnung wo das war. wurzelig, steinig, rutschig, steil wars dort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hartl7676 (29. Januar 2013)

Kann das die Schipiste gewesen sein dort ist es wie du schreibst ,und am schluß geht es dann links weg


----------



## mod31 (29. Januar 2013)

nein, die wars nicht! es war dort "waldig".

Sorry, wenn ichs nicht besser beschreiben kann oder gar weiß...war bisher nur einmal dort!


----------



## hartl7676 (29. Januar 2013)

Ok freue mich schon auf heuer,wird sich top hoffe diesmal bitte mit sonne


----------



## rener (30. Januar 2013)

hartl7676 schrieb:


> Die Treppen sind ganz einfach zu fahren gibt bei weiden schwierigere abfahrten in goisern


 Die treppe sieht aber sooooo steil aus und dann gehts doch durch so einen engen felsen durch(da will ich nicht stürzen wollen):


----------



## Tobi-161 (30. Januar 2013)

mod31 schrieb:


> das stimmt, die für mich schwierigste passierte ich gegen 13Uhr zu Beginn des Regens...aber keine Ahnung wo das war. wurzelig, steinig, rutschig, steil wars dort!



Das war wohl die Stelle bevor man runter nach Goisern kam, wo dann direkt an der Straße ne Verpflegung auf der anderen Seite war. Danach kam das lange Flachstück um den See, richtig?

Schei**stück, da bin ich viel gelaufen. War durch den Wald auch ohne Regen schon rutschig mit den Steinen und nachdem im Hintergrund ein Heli zu hören war hab ichs locker angehen lassen. An der Verpflegung dann erst mal in die Regenklamotten rein bevors weiterging... an die Momente erinnere ich mich noch genau


----------



## mod31 (30. Januar 2013)

Tobi-161 schrieb:


> Das war wohl die Stelle bevor man runter nach Goisern kam, wo dann direkt an der Straße ne Verpflegung auf der anderen Seite war. Danach kam das lange Flachstück um den See, richtig?
> 
> Schei**stück, da bin ich viel gelaufen. War durch den Wald auch ohne Regen schon rutschig mit den Steinen und nachdem im Hintergrund ein Heli zu hören war hab ichs locker angehen lassen. An der Verpflegung dann erst mal in die Regenklamotten rein bevors weiterging... an die Momente erinnere ich mich noch genau



Stimmt alles genau so! Auch ich bin dort in die Regenklamotten...


----------



## powderJO (5. Februar 2013)

das ist der trail vom hochmuth runter nach weißenbach.  echt schwierig und hat mich auch (sicher kein fahrtechnik-legastheniker) über fast die komplette strecke vom rad gezwungen. die paar, die versucht haben zu fahren hat es alle ausnahmslos zerlegt - bei einem kam dann danach der hubschrauber. imho war da laufen - gerade bei den verhältnissen - eh nicht langsamer als zu fahren aber dafür viel risikoärmer ...


----------



## Johann001 (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe mir ein MTB Trainingsbuch gekauft und da wird immer wieder von dieser Salzkammergut Trophy geschrieben und das man die als MTB Fahrer mal gefahren sein muß. Nun wollte ich wissen , ob ich die als Anfänger auch fahren kann? Ich fange jetzt das 3. Jahr an mit dem MTB. Bin 41 Jahre und 64kg.   Bis jetzt war meine größte Gelände Runde 103km und 2200hm brauchte dazu 6:26
  Eine 2. Runde bin ich noch gefahren 88km 2345hm und auch 6:29. Im Jahr 2011 bin ich gesamt 5800km und 102.000 hm  - 2012 bin 5400km und 96.000hm gefahren. Rennen bin ich nur eher kleinere gefahren 20-40km. Gibt es da bei mir Hoffnung oder sollte ich das lieber lassen?  Wie habt Ihr Euch eigentlich die Woche vor dem Rennen ernährt? Und was habt Ihr beim Rennen gefuttert? Ich habe gelesen man soll 3 Tage vor dem Rennen so Carboloader nehmen? Für Tips wäre ich recht froh.


Gruß


----------



## Berrrnd (12. Februar 2013)

bevor du dir so ein großes ziel setzt, solltest du vielleicht erst mal einige marathons fahren.

je nach dem woher du kommst würde ich dir mal die langstrecken in willingen, in saalhausen, oder beim kellerwald marathon ans herz legen.
das sind für mich die härtesten rennen in meinem einzugsgebiet.

bei der salzkammergut trophy gibt es zeitlimits. kommst du zu spät bei einer der kontrollstellen an, dann wars das.
zudem kann einem das wetter auch ganz schön zu schaffen machen.


----------



## ctwitt (12. Februar 2013)

Hallo Jo,

Welche Streckenlänge möchtest Du denn fahren? Die zweitlängste Strecke ist auch schon sehr lang und anspruchsvoll. Bevor Du die ganz lange Strecke fährst würde ich erst mal ein paar Marathons über 100km fahren, dann merkst Du schnell ob das doppelte für Dich was ist. Bei Deinem Gewicht sollten die Berge Deine Freunde sein. 

Zu diesem Zeitpunkt, brauchst Du Dir über die Nahrung direkt vor und bei dem Rennen keine Gedanken machen, dass ist auch sehr individuell. Ich selber Verträge z.B. nur flüssige Nahrung bei Rennen. Ab und zu mal ein Stück Banane. Das ist aber bei jedem anders. 

Eine Woche vor dem Rennen kann man mit einer langen Einheit die Glycogen Speicher leeren und dann die nächsten Tage überfüllen. Damit hat man dann sehr gut gefüllte Speicher und theoretisch mehr Glycogen Vorrat. Ich konnte das im Selbstversuch noch nicht bestätigen. Ich ernähre mich im Training eher Kohlenhydrat Arm und Eiweiß reich. Und vor den Rennen mit etwas mehr Kohlenhydraten. Aber eher Kartoffel als Nudeln. Aber nicht viel mehr als sonst auch..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Glitscher (12. Februar 2013)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Hallo Jo,
> 
> ...Bei Deinem Gewicht sollten die Berge Deine Freunde sein.



Seit wann steht das Alter im Bezug zum Gewicht? Mit 64kg bei zb 1,30m wär er dann auch kein Bergfloh mehr...


----------



## Johann001 (12. Februar 2013)

Glitscher schrieb:


> Seit wann steht das Alter im Bezug zum Gewicht? Mit 64kg bei zb 1,30m wär er dann auch kein Bergfloh mehr...



Sorry habe ich vergessen: 176cm 
Aber ich werde mir wahrscheinlich die Idee wieder aus dem Kopf "schlagen". War nur so voller Euvorie von den Buch. 
Werde versuchen dieses Jahr dann ein paar nicht so lange Marathons zu fahren. Und bei uns gibt es eine Mtb Strecke die ist 260 km und 6700 hm. Die kann ich ja mal als Training "testen "
Gruß


----------



## Glitscher (12. Februar 2013)

Johann001 schrieb:


> Sorry habe ich vergessen: 176cm
> Aber ich werde mir wahrscheinlich die Idee wieder aus dem Kopf "schlagen". War nur so voller Euvorie von den Buch.
> Werde versuchen dieses Jahr dann ein paar nicht so lange Marathons zu fahren. Und bei uns gibt es eine Mtb Strecke die ist 260 km und 6700 hm. Die kann ich ja mal als Training "testen "
> Gruß



War nur n Scherz Aber wie die Jungs schon sagten, das Event gilt nicht ohne Grund als der härteste Marathon Europas, bzw. als das Härteste 1-Tages-Event...
Es gibt dort aber zig Strecken wo du dich rantasten kannst. Du musst nicht direkt den dicken Kanten wählen. Da hast du trotzdem das Drumherum und die tolle Landschaft und eine deinem Fitnesslevel angepasste Strecke...


----------



## Suprarenin (15. Februar 2013)

Johann001 schrieb:


> [...]Und bei uns gibt es eine Mtb Strecke die ist 260 km und 6700 hm. Die kann ich ja mal als Training "testen "
> Gruß



Also wenn du 260 km und 6700 hm an einem Tag als Training fährst, kannst du mit Sicherheit auch die A-Strecke der Salzkammergut fahren


----------



## Glitscher (16. Februar 2013)

Das Problem bei solchen Testläufen ist immer die Logistik. Im Rennen warten Verpflegungsstationen die du brauchst. So viel kann man auch nicht selber mitschleppen wie man da an Essen und Trinken bräuchte. Also ohne jemanden der dir das Zeug mit dem Auto hinterher fährt, keine wirkliche Testmöglichkeit. Mmn ist es auch nicht der Sinn solche Distanzen vorher im Training zu fahren. Das sind extreme Sachen, die auch ruhig was besonderes sein können, und sei es 1x im Jahr.


----------



## ctwitt (16. Februar 2013)

In einem Traingslauf, könnte man sich ja eventuell dazu hinreissen lassen, eine Pause zu machen. Und dann auf einer Hütte zu Essen. Manch einem gefällt so etwas!


----------



## Glitscher (16. Februar 2013)

Joar könnte man, glaube aber trotzdem nicht, dass wenn du nicht nur die Distanz sondern auch die HM simulieren willst, allein schon die Getränke nicht transportabel sind ohne jede Stunde in irgendeinen Supermarkt zu rennen...Ich lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren, sollte der TE es probieren


----------



## Themar7 (16. Februar 2013)

Glitscher schrieb:


> Joar könnte man, glaube aber trotzdem nicht, dass wenn du nicht nur die Distanz sondern auch die HM simulieren willst, allein schon die Getränke nicht transportabel sind ohne jede Stunde in irgendeinen Supermarkt zu rennen...Ich lasse mich aber gern eines Besseren belehren, sollte der TE es probieren



Dafür gibt es Trinkrucksack, zweiter Flaschenhalter...und man sollte halt seine Tour so planen das eine Tankstelle oder Berghütten angefahren werden können. Was meint ihr wie Randoneure das machen? Die fahren 300km und mehr nonstop und die haben keine persönlichen Betreuer an der Strecke stehen.


----------



## kettenteufel (22. Februar 2013)

Was habe ich mir nur dabei gedacht mich bei der A-Runde anzumelden, manchmal setzt mein Hirn echt aus

Komme aus Hannover, gibt es noch einen Verrückten aus Norddeutschland, suche jemanden zur gemeinsamen Anreise.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Peter88 (22. Februar 2013)

Guter Mann! Das wird hoffentlich dein härtester Tag des Jahres


----------



## Johann001 (18. März 2013)

Weis jemand die Knockout/Karenzzeiten / bei wieviel km ?

Gruß


----------



## Glitscher (18. März 2013)

Johann001 schrieb:


> Weis jemand die Knockout/Karenzzeiten / bei wieviel km ?
> 
> Gruß




http://www.salzkammergut-trophy.at/ausschreibung-pid1498


----------



## powderJO (18. März 2013)

Trophy-Homepage schrieb:
			
		

> Achtung Zeitlimits!
> 
> Strecke A:
> 10.45 Rettenbachtal - Abzw. Grabenbach (Punkt AP6 bei Kilometer 68)
> ...



.


----------



## Weuna (19. März 2013)

Eventuell ganz interessant: scheinbar gibt es eine 60 km AM-Strecke neu:

Hab ich im österr. Forum Bikeboard gefunden: http://bikeboard.at/Board/showthread.php?178628-60km-Allmountain-Strecke

LG


----------



## 4Seasons (2. Mai 2013)

Nach 3x B-Strecke hab ich mich dieses Jahr mal für die A-Strecke angemeldet.
Mal eine Frage an die, die schon gefahren sind:

Wie macht ihr es mit der Verpflegung auf der Strecke?

Verpflegt ihr euch mit Isotonischen Getränken und Riegeln oder eher mit anderen Sachen?
Bei der Trophy gibt es ja neben den Riegeln, Gels, etc. auch viele andere Sachen wie Obst, Gebäck, letztes Jahr so eine Art Lebkuchen, etc.

Meine Erfahrung ist, dass man bei so langen Strecken/Fahrzeiten irgendwann mal Probleme mit dem Magen bekommen könnte oder dass das Isozeug einfach nicht mehr schmeckt und bin deshalb auf der B-Strecke immer mit viel Wasser und den anderen Sachen gut durchgekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Udgard (2. Mai 2013)

Ich bin die A-Strecke 2011 und 2012 gefahren....glaub mir, ob dir was schmeckt oder nicht ist dir da egal, hauptsache es gibt nur noch n bissel Pfeffer in die Beine 

Und ob dir was gut tut oder nicht kannst nur du alleine wissen/merken....einfach rausfinden beim Training (und vergess das Salz nicht) 

Allen viel Spaß, ist der Hammer


----------



## 4Seasons (3. Mai 2013)

Udgard schrieb:


> Ich bin die A-Strecke 2011 und 2012 gefahren....glaub mir, ob dir was schmeckt oder nicht ist dir da egal, hauptsache es gibt nur noch n bissel Pfeffer in die Beine
> 
> Und ob dir was gut tut oder nicht kannst nur du alleine wissen/merken....einfach rausfinden beim Training (und vergess das Salz nicht)
> 
> Allen viel Spaß, ist der Hammer


 

Wie oft und wie lange hast du dann längere Trainingseinheiten gemacht? 

Ich hab vor jetzt im Mai öfters mal Rennradeinheiten mit mehr als 100km zu fahren und dann im Juni auch 1-2 mal mit dem MTB so ca. 130-140km. Noch längere Einheiten würden denk ich eher logistische Probleme bei der Verpflegung haben.


----------



## Udgard (3. Mai 2013)

2011 bin ich eigentlich nur im Zuge des Gruppenzwangs das Ding gefahren, da gab es keine Vorbereitung....fahre halt generell gerne und viel! Dem entsprechend haben wir (sind zu zweit gefahren...2011 und 2012) aber auch gebraucht, waren die letzten die durch das Zeitlimit am letzten Posten gekommen sind.

2012 waren wir glaube 14:17 Std unterwegs. Dafür bin ich aber eigentlich auch nur mehr und länger aufs Rad.....viel Grundlage aufm Rennrad. So richtig zum Training/Häufigkeit und wie genau kann und will ich da nichts sagen, da ich zuwenig selber darüber weiß. Es gibt Zungen die behaupten, dass eine Trainingseinheit generell über 4Std nichts bringen würde, ausser für den Kopf halt. Ich würde aber auch die Fahrtechnik bei der Strecke nicht ausser acht lassen. Geradeaus fahren sollte man da schon können (ist nicht ganz ohne). Soll heißen, nur Ausdauer bolzen bringts auch nicht alleine.
Im Prinzip ist das ganze irgendwann eh nur Kopfsache und wenn es wie letztes Jahr regnet und kalt ist eh. 
Wichtig ist, Spaß haben am leiden und an der echt schönen Strecke


----------



## Peter88 (6. Mai 2013)

4Seasons schrieb:


> Nach 3x B-Strecke hab ich mich dieses Jahr mal für die A-Strecke angemeldet.
> Mal eine Frage an die, die schon gefahren sind:
> 
> Wie macht ihr es mit der Verpflegung auf der Strecke?
> ...



Musst du schauen was dir am besten bekommt. Ich persönlich esse im Wettkampf nichts mehr und trinke nur noch. Egal wie lang das Rennen ist



> Wie oft und wie lange hast du dann längere Trainingseinheiten gemacht?
> 
> Ich hab vor jetzt im Mai öfters mal Rennradeinheiten mit mehr als 100km zu fahren und dann im Juni auch 1-2 mal mit dem MTB so ca. 130-140km. Noch längere Einheiten würden denk ich eher logistische Probleme bei der Verpflegung haben.



Hört sich meiner Meinung nach gut an! Lieber mal zur Vorbereitung einen 100km < Marathon fahren oder 3,5-4h mit derben Tempo im Training fahren als 6h im Wald rumzubummeln.


----------



## Suprarenin (7. Mai 2013)

Für mich ist die Distanz der A-Strecke nach wie vor unfassbar und irgendwie ungreifbar. Wenn ich mir nach einer Trainingseinheit mit mehr als 100km vorstelle, dass ich bei der Salzkammergut das Ganze nochmal fahren müsste + zusätzliche Höhenmeter, würde ich mich am liebsten daheim im Bett verkriechen und wimmern! 

Möchte als Vorbereitung jetzt erstmal Kirchzarten und KitzAlp fahren. Mir bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass ich einfach wie damals beim GrandRaid mental abschalte und erst im Ziel wieder zu mir komme


----------



## 4Seasons (7. Mai 2013)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Möchte als Vorbereitung jetzt erstmal Kirchzarten und KitzAlp fahren. Mir bleibt nur zu hoffen, dass ich einfach wie damals beim GrandRaid mental abschalte und erst im Ziel wieder zu mir komme


 

Die Vorbereitung sollte aber schon etwas eher als 2-3 Wochen vor der Trophy beginnen. 

Welche Strecke willst du denn bei der Trophy fahren?

Ich hoffe auch, dass ich irgendwann in den "Ist mir alles egal"-Modus schalte und irgendwie durchkomme.


----------



## Suprarenin (7. Mai 2013)

4Seasons schrieb:


> Die Vorbereitung sollte aber schon etwas eher als 2-3 Wochen vor der Trophy beginnen.


 
Vorbereitung läuft seit Januar. 



4Seasons schrieb:


> Welche Strecke willst du denn bei der Trophy fahren?


 
A-Strecke (erster Beitrag) 

Grüße


----------



## 4Seasons (7. Mai 2013)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> A-Strecke (erster Beitrag)


 
Das war mir schon wieder entfallen. Ich hab zur Zeit irgendwie nur die A-Strecke im Kopf.


----------



## s_works (8. Mai 2013)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Und sind die Zeitlimits ähnlich "hart" wie beim Grand Raid (hatte beim letzten Limit lediglich knapp unter einer Stunde Vorsprung)?
> 
> Hab mächtig Respekt vor der Strecke. Bin zwar wie gesagt bereits die Cristalp und Transalp gefahren, aber ordne das hier dann doch noch eine Nummer größer ein.



Meine Teilnahme auf der A-Strecke ist zwar schon eine Weile her - aber zumindest 2008 war die Strecke trotz mehreren Stunden Regens in der Früh aus technischer Sicht nicht besonders schwer. Ich weiß nicht ob sich seit dem etwas an der Streckenführung getan hat. An den Laben regelmäßig runter vom Bike und bewegen schadet sicher nicht, genauso wenig wie eine kleine Ration Kettenöl (falls es die inzwischen an den Verpflegungsstationen nicht eh schon gibt).

Die TAC fand ich persönlich rein körperlich herausfordernder. Gerade wenn was zwickt, dann geht das unter Umständen noch ein paar Tage so weiter aber bei Salzkammerguttrophy ist im schlimmsten Fall am frühen Abend Schluss. 

Bezüglich Vergleich Grand Raid und SKGT kann ich nichts sagen. Die wenigen die ich kenne die beides gefahren sind, meinen der Grand Raid wäre anspruchsvoller - was auch immer das heißen mag.


----------



## Peter88 (9. Mai 2013)

Ja fahrtechnisch ist die SKGT nicht schwer. 
Eine stelle die 2 mal gefahren wird kann meiner Meinung nach nur fahren wenn man die strecke kennt. 
Eine andere Passage um km 100 würde ich unter keinen Bedingungen fahren können. Aber insgesamt sind das vielleicht 5min schieben, oder weniger. 
Der Rest der Strecke ist locker weg. Auf der ersten Streckenhälfte findet man noch ein paar Trials. Die 2te hälfte ist Waldautoban pur. Aber glaubt mir auf der 2ten Streckenhälfte hast du auch keine power/lust mehr auf Trials


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerjocke (23. Mai 2013)

Ich überlege auch seit einigen Tagen, ob ich mich für die SKGT anmelden soll 
Bin in den letzten Jahren vom MTB´ler zum Triathleten (Xterra) mutiert und wollte dieses Jahr u.a. eigentlich wieder beim Inferno starten, kann aber aufgrund von Problemen mit dem Bewegungsapparat leider wohl auf lange Sicht kein Lauftraining absolvieren und suche nach einer geeingeten Alternative.
Da böte sich die A-Strecke an 
Fahre viel sehr MTB, bin schon zweimal die Transe und unzählige Marathons gefahren.
Jahrespensum liegt bei ca. 10-12 tkm auf dem Rad (+ schwimmen & laufen).
Ich werde in Willingen wohl mal auf die Langstrecke gehen und dann entscheiden, ob ich die SKGT angehen soll oder nicht...

Werde diesen Thread mal abonnieren und mich über einen Austausch freuen.

Besonders interessieren mich Fragen wie:

wieviel Ersatzschläuche sollte man mitnehmen?
wieviele Gels/Riegel sollte man mitschleppen?
Kann man irgendwo Klamotten deponieren oder ist man auf Betreuer angewiesen?

Falls jemand aus Frankfurt kommt und Lust hat mit mir mal die eine oder andere Runde zu drehen, dann würde ich mich freuen


----------



## HB76 (24. Mai 2013)

zu futtern würde ich net zu viel mitnehmen, wenn du nicht gerade gewinnen willst würde ich nur vlt vier/fünf gels mitnehmen. zu futtern gibts unterwegs wirklich reichlich, da hab ich manchmal gedacht ich setz mich mal ne stunde an die verpflegung und lasse es mir gut gehen. 

und bezahlt hast ja auch dafür, 

tja schläuche?? vlt hast keinen platten vlt aber auch fünf. das kann dir niemand sagen.


----------



## powderJO (25. Mai 2013)

mitnehmen sollte man das, was man immer mitnimmt bei einem rennen. verpflegung gibt es zwar viel unterwegs, aber imho sind gels auch bei der a-strecke die bessere wahl. da sollte man aber das zeug nutzen, was man auch sonst immer nutzt. selbst hatte ich 6 gels dabei und habe an der strecke noch mal welche nachgereicht bekommen.

bei der a-strecke gibt es streckenpunkte, an denen man mehrmals vorbei kommt. dort kann man einen betreuer hinstellen (idealfall) oder aber auch am tag vor dem rennen sachen bunkern. man sollte sich nur sein versteck gut merken ...


----------



## Messerjocke (25. Mai 2013)

HB76 schrieb:


> zu futtern würde ich net zu viel mitnehmen, wenn du nicht gerade gewinnen willst würde ich nur vlt vier/fünf gels mitnehmen. zu futtern gibts unterwegs wirklich reichlich, da hab ich manchmal gedacht ich setz mich mal ne stunde an die verpflegung und lasse es mir gut gehen.
> 
> und bezahlt hast ja auch dafür,
> 
> tja schläuche?? vlt hast keinen platten vlt aber auch fünf. das kann dir niemand sagen.





powderJO schrieb:


> mitnehmen sollte man das, was man immer mitnimmt bei einem rennen. verpflegung gibt es zwar viel unterwegs, aber imho sind gels auch bei der a-strecke die bessere wahl. da sollte man aber das zeug nutzen, was man auch sonst immer nutzt. selbst hatte ich 6 gels dabei und habe an der strecke noch mal welche nachgereicht bekommen.
> 
> bei der a-strecke gibt es streckenpunkte, an denen man mehrmals vorbei kommt. dort kann man einen betreuer hinstellen (idealfall) oder aber auch am tag vor dem rennen sachen bunkern. man sollte sich nur sein versteck gut merken ...



Okay, danke 
Werde mich mit Gels bewaffnen. Auf Triathlon LD´s ernähre ich mich fast ebenfalls ausschliesslich von Gels.

Sind die Versteckabschnitte "bekannt" und werden evtl. sabotiert 
Ich bemühe mich natürlich um einen Betreuer mit "special needs" aber manchmal isses halt net so einfach 

Noch ne Frage:

Was für ein "System" bevorzugt ihr oder würdet ihr für die SKGT favorisieren?
dicke Butylschläuche?
Latexschläuche?
tubeless?


----------



## powderJO (25. Mai 2013)

ich fahre immer tubeless und nehme einen latexschlauch für den fall der fälle mit. wäre nach tubeless auch eh meine nächste wahl, minimiert einfach das pannenrisiko enorm. 

wegen verstecken: sabotiert wird da glaube ich nix. du kannst dir ja auch einen platz suchen, der nicht von jedem einsehbar ist, gibt da einige möglichkeiten, da man mehrere punkte der strecke mehrmals passiert. einfach mal den streckenplan genau studieren ...


----------



## Messerjocke (26. Mai 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> ich fahre immer tubeless und nehme einen latexschlauch für den fall der fälle mit. wäre nach tubeless auch eh meine nächste wahl, minimiert einfach das pannenrisiko enorm.
> 
> wegen verstecken: sabotiert wird da glaube ich nix. du kannst dir ja auch einen platz suchen, der nicht von jedem einsehbar ist, gibt da einige möglichkeiten, da man mehrere punkte der strecke mehrmals passiert. einfach mal den streckenplan genau studieren ...



Danke


----------



## Hahnebambel (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
ich will Freitag u Samstag als Mechaniker den Bikecheck machen und suche eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Erlangen oder Nürnberg. Am besten natürlich hin und zurück.
Wenn mich jmd. samt Werkzeug mitnehmen kann und will -> bitte melden, wäre sehr dankbar. 

Beste Grüße 

Hannes


----------



## ctwitt (28. Mai 2013)

Messerjocke schrieb:


> Danke



Ich fahre nur noch mit Maxxis und Latex Schläuchen. Habe so die besten Erfahrungen. Nehme bei langen Rennen zwei leichte Schläuche mit. Und drei Kartuschen sowie eine anständige Luftpumpe. Ein Gel alle 30 Min, verwende 125 ml Flaschen mit Gel zum Nachfüllen. Auf der A Strecke wäre mir das zu viel Material dabei. Da würde ich mir entweder Nachreichen lassen.Oder wenn das nicht geht auf die Veranstalter Verpflegung zurück greifen. Bei der Länge ist es nicht schlimm mal kurz zu stehen. Flaschen füllen wirst Du auch müssen. Ich bin dort einmal die B Strecke gefahren und da war die Verpflegung gut. Überhaupt ist die Organisation mehr als perfekt! Ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern ob die Gels hatten. Dieses Jahr am Gardasee gab es jede menge Gels, zum sattessen. Aber das hilft Dir ja auch nix.

Willingen kannst schlecht mit SKGT vergleichen. Ist eher wellig kalt und nass. Keine wirklich schweren Anstiege. Natürlich konditionell vordernd aber eben nur halb so lang wie SKGT. Kann Dir aber den Grand Raid empfehlen. Ist ganz großes Kino!


----------



## Messerjocke (30. Mai 2013)

ctwitt schrieb:


> Ich fahre nur noch mit Maxxis und Latex Schläuchen. Habe so die besten Erfahrungen. Nehme bei langen Rennen zwei leichte Schläuche mit. Und drei Kartuschen sowie eine anständige Luftpumpe. Ein Gel alle 30 Min, verwende 125 ml Flaschen mit Gel zum Nachfüllen. Auf der A Strecke wäre mir das zu viel Material dabei. Da würde ich mir entweder Nachreichen lassen.Oder wenn das nicht geht auf die Veranstalter Verpflegung zurück greifen. Bei der Länge ist es nicht schlimm mal kurz zu stehen. Flaschen füllen wirst Du auch müssen. Ich bin dort einmal die B Strecke gefahren und da war die Verpflegung gut. Überhaupt ist die Organisation mehr als perfekt! Ich kann mich aber nicht erinnern ob die Gels hatten. Dieses Jahr am Gardasee gab es jede menge Gels, zum sattessen. Aber das hilft Dir ja auch nix.
> 
> Willingen kannst schlecht mit SKGT vergleichen. Ist eher wellig kalt und nass. Keine wirklich schweren Anstiege. Natürlich konditionell vordernd aber eben nur halb so lang wie SKGT. Kann Dir aber den Grand Raid empfehlen. Ist ganz großes Kino!



Danke Dir 

Ich bin jetzt auch wieder auf Latexschläuche umgestiegen.
Mit tubeless habe ich keine Erfahrungen und will auch vor dem Rennen keine Experimente mehr machen.

Ich habe jetzt auch einen Betreuer gefunden, der mich unterwegs mit dem Nötigsten versorgen kann.
Die Ernährung sollte kein Problem sein, ich habe da ne Menge Erfahrung auf der Triathlon Langdistanz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Messerjocke (2. Juni 2013)

Habe da noch ein paar Fragen zum Betreuer:

Auf den Webseiten der SKGT werden ja Assistpoints aufgelistet:


> AP1 Berghotel Predigstuhl (Zufahrt über Lasern - Wurmstein) N47 39.276 E13 38.293
> AP2 Anzenaumühle (Zufahrt über B145) N47 40.099  E13 36.633
> AP3 Weißenbach (Zufahrt über B145) N47 39.734 E13 36.308
> AP4 Goiserer Brücke (nur zu Fuß oder mit dem Rad erreichbar)
> ...



Daraus ergeben sich für mich/uns folgende Fragen:


Nutzt oder HAT jemand den Heli-Shuttle genutzt? 

Welches sind die Betreuerpunkte, die sich mit dem wenigsten Aufwand verbinden lassen?
Hütteneckalm, Rathluckahütte & Weissenbach bieten sich ja von der Anzahl der Durchfahrten her an.​


Ist das für den Betreuer alles mit dem Rad machbar?


Sonst irgendwelche wichtigen Do´s & Dont´s für den Betreuer?

Schon mal Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## Weuna (2. Juni 2013)

Hi,

Also mit dem wenigsten Aufwand ist sicher Weissenbach verbunden, ist im Prinzip direkt an der Bundesstrasse und auch locker mit dem Rad erreichbar. Hütteneck ist ganz oben, bietet sichn icht so an, und Rathluckahütte ist glaub ich kein Assistenzpunkt, oder? Also klare Empfehlung für Weissenbach.


----------



## VeloWoman (3. Juni 2013)

Es ist auch machbar mit dem Rad, wenn man von Weißenbach (nach der zweiten Durchfahrt des Fahrers) ab zum Salzberg fährt und dort nochmal mentale Unterstützung liefern möchte für den fiesen Anstieg.


----------



## Suprarenin (16. Juni 2013)

Noch 4 Wochen! Langsam werde ich nervös 



powderJO schrieb:


> ich fahre immer tubeless und nehme einen latexschlauch für den fall der fälle mit. wäre nach tubeless auch eh meine nächste wahl, minimiert einfach das pannenrisiko enorm.



Bin gerade dabei bei meinem Hardtail die Verschleißteile zu erneuern. Kann mir jmd einen Tipp zur Reifenwahl geben? Fahre eigtl. in der Regel hinten Racing Ralph 2.1 und vorne Rocket Ron 2.25. Beide Tubeless. (Seit 2 Jahren *kein* Defekt) Ich habe aber Angst, dass ich im Falle eines Defekts das Rennen abbrechen muss, da die Mäntel sich teilweise nur sehr schwer montieren lassen. Schlauch reinziehen ist für mich unterzuckert mit Sicherheit eine Herkules-Aufgabe!

Tubeless-Ready will ich aber auch irgendwie nicht montieren, da die Karkasse deutlich anfälliger zu sein scheint...

Hat jmd Erfahrung mit Tubeless-Defekten im Rennen? 

Wenn ich die A-Strecke versemmel, dann sollte es auf Grund meiner Beine sein und nicht wegen Schäden am Material!

sportliche Grüße


----------



## boulder2002 (16. Juni 2013)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Wenn ich die A-Strecke versemmel, dann sollte es auf Grund meiner Beine sein und nicht wegen Schäden am Material!



Ich würde mir deutlich mehr Sorgen um meine Beine machen. 
Fahr mit den Reifen, mit denen du immer fährst. Wenn du seit 2 Jahren keinen Defekt hattest, wirst du auch dort keinen haben. Ich habe die Strecke nicht als reifenmordend in Erinnerung.


----------



## Messerjocke (17. Juni 2013)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Noch 4 Wochen! Langsam werde ich nervös



Ich auch, denn ich habe mir nen bösen Infekt eingefangen und kann nicht trainieren 



Suprarenin schrieb:


> Wenn ich die A-Strecke versemmel, dann sollte es auf Grund meiner Beine sein und nicht wegen Schäden am Material!



Geht mir genau so.
Ich fahre Conti X-King mit Latexschläuchen. Das ist die Kombi, mit der ich die besten Erfahrungen habe, wenngleich NICHT pannenfrei 

Mit tubeless habe ich vor fünf oder sechs Jahren experementiert aber schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht, also lasse ich die Finger davon.

Bei ne Panne musst Du einfach das Ventil rausreissen und nen Schlauch einziehen. 
Das kann, wegen der Dichtmilch, aber ne sehr mühseelig und ne ziemliche Sauerei werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4Seasons (8. Juli 2013)

Ich werd vorne Nobby Nic und hinten Racing Ralph mit Milch fahren.

Jetzt muss nur noch das Wetter mitspielen!
Aber bis jetzt schaut es ja eigentlich recht gut aus.


----------



## tiger_powers (8. Juli 2013)

Fahre von München aus am Samstag zur Trophy (Strecke D).

Hätte noch nen Platz frei im Auto.

Wer ne Mitfahrgelegenheit braucht, pn


----------



## powderJO (13. Juli 2013)

der sieger unter 10 stunden neuer streckenrekord glaube ich. während die rennrad-pros wieder langsamer werden und wieder nachvollziehbarere leistungen abliefern, scheint mir die tendenz bei den mtb'lern in eine andere richtung zu gehen ...


----------



## mod31 (13. Juli 2013)

Die vorderen Leute haben mit oder ohne Absicht abgekürzt...hab ich gehört!?


----------



## Suprarenin (14. Juli 2013)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Ja fahrtechnisch ist die SKGT nicht schwer.



Also ich bin gestern auf den Abfahrten gestorben. Auf den ersten 100km ist nahezu jede Abfahrt ein fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller Trail. Die Hälfte bin ich halbwegs mim Hardtail runter gekommen. An manchen Stellen wollte ich nichts riskieren, diverse Stelle wären für mich aber sogar mit Fully und frischen Beinen unfahrbar gewesen! (der besagte Trail bei 100km). Das war auch so der Zeitpunkt an dem ich ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe den Mist hinzuwerfen.

Aber nichtsdestotrotz: Wer an seine Grenze gehen möchte und auch etwas masochistisch veranlagt ist, kommt bei dem Rennen voll auf seine Kosten.

Kann es immer noch nicht so wirklich realisieren wie ich es ins Ziel geschafft habe 



powderJO schrieb:


> der sieger unter 10 stunden neuer streckenrekord glaube ich. während die rennrad-pros wieder langsamer werden und wieder nachvollziehbarere leistungen abliefern, scheint mir die tendenz bei den mtb'lern in eine andere richtung zu gehen ...



Gab es da eigtl. eine Änderung? Unterwegs hieß es einmal, dass Fojtik mit 9:57 gewonnen hätte, weil sich der Pinto vor Gosau verfahren hätte. 

Und zum Thema Doping: Würde den guten Herren nichts unterstellen. Finde die Leistung noch realistisch. Aber wenn ich mir diese Froome-Show da schon wieder ansehe, könnte ich kotzen. Wenn der Kerl einen Abschnitt schneller als Armstrong und Ullrich fährt, die beide bis oben mit Doping voll waren, kann er unmöglich dopingfrei sein. Die Tour-de-France ist und bleibt ein Witz


----------



## Peter88 (14. Juli 2013)

Vergleichbares steht auch in den teil meiner Antwort den du im Zitat gelöscht hast


----------



## bikehumanumest (14. Juli 2013)

der mit 4Min führende Portugiese wurde 800m vor dem ziel von Ordnern falsch geleitet (nochmal den Berg hoch) und nachträglichmit Zustimmung Foitek zum Sieger mit hochgerechneter Endzeit gekürt...

und Bestzeit gestern wohl auch wegen der idealen Verhältnisse der Strecke...

und auch klar...in welcher Sportart ist der Sieger (und wieviele dahinter ) sauber ?

JOE


----------



## MucPaul (15. Juli 2013)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Also ich bin gestern auf den Abfahrten gestorben. Auf den ersten 100km ist nahezu jede Abfahrt ein fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller Trail. Die Hälfte bin ich halbwegs mim Hardtail runter gekommen. An manchen Stellen wollte ich nichts riskieren, diverse Stelle wären für mich aber sogar mit Fully und frischen Beinen unfahrbar gewesen! (der besagte Trail bei 100km). Das war auch so der Zeitpunkt an dem ich ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe den Mist hinzuwerfen.
> 
> Aber nichtsdestotrotz: Wer an seine Grenze gehen möchte und auch etwas masochistisch veranlagt ist, kommt bei dem Rennen voll auf seine Kosten.
> 
> ...



Das mit Froome ist aber nachvollziehbar. Denn laut seinen Aussagen war er als Kenyaner bis vor 2 Jahren mit irgendwelchen afrikanischen Parasiten infiziert und seitdem er Medikamente dagegen einnimmt, hat er sich erholt. Und deshalb konnte er nun seine eigentliche Leistung abrufen.
Ja nee, schon klar... 

Und dass er auf dem elenden Anstieg nur 2 Sekunden langsamer war als LA in seinen besten Zeiten spricht ja ganz klar, dass er einer der Besten aller Zeiten ist. Prof. Franke hat ihn in die gleiche "Mutanten"-Klasse eingestuft wie LA. Also jenseits von gut und böse, einfach übermenschlich gut.  

Und Froome sagt, er sei clean. Also alles bestens!    :ROFL:


----------



## Messerjocke (15. Juli 2013)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Also ich bin gestern auf den Abfahrten gestorben. Auf den ersten 100km ist nahezu jede Abfahrt ein fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller Trail. Die Hälfte bin ich halbwegs mim Hardtail runter gekommen. An manchen Stellen wollte ich nichts riskieren, diverse Stelle wären für mich aber sogar mit Fully und frischen Beinen unfahrbar gewesen! (der besagte Trail bei 100km). Das war auch so der Zeitpunkt an dem ich ernsthaft mit dem Gedanken gespielt habe den Mist hinzuwerfen.
> 
> Aber nichtsdestotrotz: Wer an seine Grenze gehen möchte und auch etwas masochistisch veranlagt ist, kommt bei dem Rennen voll auf seine Kosten.
> 
> Kann es immer noch nicht so wirklich realisieren wie ich es ins Ziel geschafft habe



Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Finish 

Mir ist die Teilnahme dieses Jahr abermals versagt geblieben, da ich mich kurzfristig (Freitag) einer Darm-OP unterziehen musste 
Ich hoffe, es klappt 2014  




Suprarenin schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Doping: Würde den guten Herren nichts unterstellen. Finde die Leistung noch realistisch. Aber wenn ich mir diese Froome-Show da schon wieder ansehe, könnte ich kotzen. Wenn der Kerl einen Abschnitt schneller als Armstrong und Ullrich fährt, die beide bis oben mit Doping voll waren, kann er unmöglich dopingfrei sein. Die Tour-de-France ist und bleibt ein Witz



Was der Froome bei der Tour zeigt, das regt schon sehr zum Zweifeln an Aber wenn selbst David Walsh, der das Team Sky seit Monaten beobachtet, keine Anhaltspunkte zum Doping findet, dann ist auch ein zu beachtender Gesichtspunkt.
Ich hoffe sehr, dass auch bei den Protagonisten tatsächlich ein Umdenkprozess stattgefunden hat und die Jungs größtenteils sauber sind.

Hier ein äusserst lesenswerter Bericht zum Thema Doping und Radsport


----------



## Berrrnd (15. Juli 2013)

Suprarenin schrieb:


> Also ich bin gestern auf den Abfahrten gestorben. Auf den ersten 100km ist nahezu jede Abfahrt ein fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller Trail. Die Hälfte bin ich halbwegs mim Hardtail runter gekommen. An manchen Stellen wollte ich nichts riskieren, diverse Stelle wären für mich aber sogar mit Fully und frischen Beinen unfahrbar gewesen! (der besagte Trail bei 100km).



frag mal peter wie er vor einigen jahren mit seinem alten, starren corratec superbow unter die top 20 auf der ultrastrecke gefahren ist. 


bekloppter typ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powderJO (15. Juli 2013)

MucPaul schrieb:


> Und dass er auf dem elenden Anstieg nur 2 Sekunden langsamer war als LA in seinen besten Zeiten spricht ja ganz klar, dass er einer der Besten aller Zeiten ist. Prof. Franke hat ihn in die gleiche "Mutanten"-Klasse eingestuft wie LA. Also jenseits von gut und böse, einfach übermenschlich gut.



hat zwar nix mit dem thread zu tun, aber da es immer wieder kommt: quervergleiche zwischen verschiedenden sporlern auf der gleichen strecke sind viel zu spekulativ um da irgendwelche aussagen rauszuziehen. wer schon mal selbst am ventoux gefahren ist, weiß zum beispiel, das es kaum einen berg gibt, auf dem der wind einen stärkeren einfluß hat (gestern war übrigens leoichter, schräger rückenwind) - mal abgesehen von anderen dingen wie "wie war die etappe, wann kam sie in der tour, was kommt danach noch, wie stark waren die konkurrenten" etc ...


quervergleiche zwischen mtb und rennrad kann man aber ziehen - und da stellt, man fest, dass die fest-häufigkeit eklatant unterschiedlich ist. die cc-fahrer werden dabei immerhin noch halbwegs regelmäßig getestet 8aber eben auch nicht auf alles wie die Rennrad-pros), die Marathon-fahrer so gut wie nie. 

und zum guter letzt: wenn man steigleistungen vergleicht zwischen armstrong/froome muss man auch mal die zwischen zum beispiel lakata und fromme vergleichen. ihr werdet überraschende feststellungen machen ...


----------



## MucPaul (15. Juli 2013)

powderJO schrieb:


> hat zwar nix mit dem thread zu tun, aber da es immer wieder kommt: quervergleiche zwischen verschiedenden sporlern auf der gleichen strecke sind viel zu spekulativ um da irgendwelche aussagen rauszuziehen. wer schon mal selbst am ventoux gefahren ist, weiß zum beispiel, das es kaum einen berg gibt, auf dem der wind einen stärkeren einfluß hat (gestern war übrigens leoichter, schräger rückenwind) - mal abgesehen von anderen dingen wie "wie war die etappe, wann kam sie in der tour, was kommt danach noch, wie stark waren die konkurrenten" etc ...
> 
> 
> quervergleiche zwischen mtb und rennrad kann man aber ziehen - und da stellt, man fest, dass die fest-häufigkeit eklatant unterschiedlich ist. die cc-fahrer werden dabei immerhin noch halbwegs regelmäßig getestet 8aber eben auch nicht auf alles wie die Rennrad-pros), die Marathon-fahrer so gut wie nie.
> ...



Das weiss ich nicht. Ich schnappe das nur aus der Presse auf und mache mir meine Gedanken.

Lakata meinte mal, daß er ca. 400 Watt Dauerleistung (für 1h ?) bringen kann, was wirklich extrem ist. Absolut vergleichbar mit der Tour de Farce. 

Prof. Franke hat in einem Artikel mal verschiedene Kategorien entwickelt, auch mit Dauerwattleistung. Die Fahrer sind sich alle ziemlich ähnlich. Die feinen Unterschiede sind da dann nur noch wenige Watt, zwischen 400 und 425. 400 Watt war Extremsportler, 415 Watt "wundersam" und >420 Watt war "Mutant".

Froome hat sogar bei leichtem Gegenwind die tolle Zeit gebracht und war am Ventoux nur unwesentlich langsamer als LA in seinen besten Tagen. 
Hmm... und er ist beim Anstieg dem Peloton davon gesegelt wie Floyd Landis nach seinem "Bier/Cognac"-Energydrink (eigene Worte im Interview). Alle haben fest behauptet, sie wären clean. Ich will das mal glauben, bis zum "Tränen-Interview", daß sie doch ganz unschuldig sein wegen der Mittelchen.

Ich denke mal, da nun MTB bei uns immer populärer wird und mit der kommenden *Swiss EPIC* dann auch der Mega-Event mitten in Europa sein wird, wird sicherlich auch die Situation anders werden. Mit mehr Kontrollen und mehr Presse. Nur so meine Vermutung.


----------



## Suprarenin (15. Juli 2013)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Vergleichbares steht auch in den teil meiner Antwort den du im Zitat gelöscht hast



Ich wollte dir keine falsche Worte in den Mund legen. Sorry wenn es so rüber kam. Wollte nur nochmal meinen Eindruck von den Trails berichten, da sich allein in meinem Bekanntenkreis die Meinung hält, dass auf dieser Distanz keine technischen Trails sein können.



k_star schrieb:


> frag mal peter wie er vor einigen jahren mit seinem alten, starren corratec superbow unter die top 20 auf der ultrastrecke gefahren ist.
> bekloppter typ



Ja, riesen Respekt vor der Leistung! Ich könnte mir gar nicht vorstellen, wo ich auf der Strecke überhaupt irgendwie ne Stunde schneller sein könnte... un das Ganze unter 12h zu fahren... unfassbar


----------



## Peter88 (15. Juli 2013)

Ok
wie kommt es eigentlich das dieses Jahr die gefahrenen Zeiten im verglich zu den letzten Jahren so gering sind?
 Die Top 10 ist dieses jahr nicht ganz eine 1h schneller als sie es letztes Jahr gewesen wäre.
War die strecke anderes? Oder macht das Wetter soo viel aus?


----------



## kandyman (15. Juli 2013)

Das Wetter heuer war fast ideal, der Regen letztes Jahr hat sicher gebremst.


----------



## Glitscher (15. Juli 2013)

Irgendwie ging es doch auch am letzten Straßenstück vor der "Bach"-durchfahrt nicht nochmal ins Gelände, sondern nur noch die Straße runter. Auf der Karte, und ich glaube auch die letzten Jahre zuvor, ging es dort aber immer nochmal nach rechts in den Wald. Erklärt sicherlich nicht 60min, aber in kombination mit den wirklich perfekten Bedingungen, vlt die ein oder andere Minute?!


----------



## geronet (15. Juli 2013)

Ja bei der Bachdurchfahrt hatte ich auch noch einen Berg mit 80 hm drinstehen, hab mich gewundert daß es nur noch runterging (bzw. war froh).
War wohl der Track vom letzten Jahr.


----------



## mod31 (16. Juli 2013)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Ok
> wie kommt es eigentlich das dieses Jahr die gefahrenen Zeiten im verglich zu den letzten Jahren so gering sind?
> Die Top 10 ist dieses jahr nicht ganz eine 1h schneller als sie es letztes Jahr gewesen wäre.
> War die strecke anderes? Oder macht das Wetter soo viel aus?



Hallo Peter,

fand ich auch ziemlich krass. Alleine die fehlenden 80hm am Ende (wo man von der Strasse nochmal rechts abgefahren ist) erklären die Zeit-Differenz nicht. 
Dass das Wetter was ausmacht, glaub ich schon, aber soviel!? 
Es macht die Abfahrten garantiert schneller, aber in den Anstiegen (vor allem am Salzberg), war die Hitze eher ein Hindernis...so fühlte es sich zumindest für mich an!

Auch ich war ziemlich genau eine Stunde schneller als letztes Jahr, jetzt 12h:39min, aber traue dem Frieden nicht so recht. Hatte ja Ende August 2012 nen Kreuzbandriss, dann war das Bein 4 Monate komplett stillgelegt, seit Ende Dez. bin ich wieder gefahren...viel gefahren, aber so gut wie nur Strasse und kaum mal Berge (wie auch, hier im Berliner Umland). Vor der SKGT gabs noch 3 Marathons im Harz, das wars...soll heißen, ich hätte nichtmal erwartet meine Vorjahreszeit zu schaffen!

Da ich erst das zweite Mal dort war, kann ich auch nicht genau sagen ob der Rest der Strecke zu 100% gleich war, mir ist aber keine weitere Veränderung aufgefallen.

Meinungen sind gefragt!


----------



## GrazerTourer (16. Juli 2013)

@Suprarenin 
Das ist doch genau das Schöne an einem Bikerennen, dass man nicht bur stupide runterrollen kann... Ich zB finde, dass die Abfahrten der A Strecke ruhig alle ordentlichen Trail Charakter haben könnten. Da kämen dann vermutlich noch einmal 30% weniger durch, weil sich kaum einer bergab ausrasten kann. DAS ist eben Mountainbiken! 

Gratuliere allen A-Finishern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## __Stefan__ (16. Juli 2013)

Peter88 schrieb:


> Ok
> wie kommt es eigentlich das dieses Jahr die gefahrenen Zeiten im verglich zu den letzten Jahren so gering sind?
> Die Top 10 ist dieses jahr nicht ganz eine 1h schneller als sie es letztes Jahr gewesen wäre.
> War die strecke anderes? Oder macht das Wetter soo viel aus?



Tja, die fahren jetzt eben alle 29er da vorne, da muss man nicht mehr treten, habe ich gelesen.


----------



## Modest Max (16. Juli 2013)

geronet schrieb:


> Ja bei der Bachdurchfahrt hatte ich auch noch einen Berg mit 80 hm drinstehen, hab mich gewundert daß es nur noch runterging (bzw. war froh).
> War wohl der Track vom letzten Jahr.



Dieser Teil ist wohl dem schweren Unwetter zum Opfer gefallen, das vor wenigen Wochen genau über dem Hallstätter Salzberg und Umgebung niedergegangen ist:
http://diepresse.com/home/panorama/...estet-historisches-Ortszentrum-von-Hallstatt-
Den Salzberg hat man grad noch in letzter Minute herrichten können, vermutlich wurde dieses Stück eben "geopfert", das definitiv auch im heurigen Plan drinnen war. Ich war aber auch nicht böse, nur noch die Asphaltstraße runterdüsen zu müssen . Und der kurze Trail vor der Bachdurchfahrt hat mir übrigens gegen Ende auch schon gereicht. 
Bei mir war's übrigens Premiere (erstes Rennen überhaupt!), bin die C gefahren und es war sicher nicht das letze Mal!


----------



## geronet (16. Juli 2013)

Modest Max schrieb:


> Bei mir war's übrigens Premiere (erstes Rennen überhaupt!), bin die C gefahren und es war sicher nicht das letze Mal!



Bei mir war es auch Premiere, gleich die A-Strecke unter 13 h geschafft und werde es bestimmt noch mal fahren. Die Organisation und Fans waren einfach super!


----------

